# Fatherhood decreases testosterone levels.



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

From *study this week in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences*



> A study this week in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences says that when men become fathers, our testosterone levels drop like a brick. (High-pitched voice) How ridiculous - uh, ridiculous.
> 
> Dr. Lee Gettler, of Northwestern University, checked the testosterone levels of 624 Filipino men when they were 21 and brimming. But five years after becoming fathers, their testosterone levels had dipped as much as 34 percent. The steepest decreases occurred among men who reported that they spent time caring for and palling around with their children. There's something about being an active father that's contributing to these dramatic declines, said Dr. Geppler, who headed the study.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Believable.

My son, for the first four years of his life had two singular missions. One was to prevent me from ever sleeping again (nearly succeeded, I show signs of PTSD every time I hear an infant screach) and the other was to remove my my primary generators of testosterone by any painful mean possible at every single possible opportunity. I am assuming it was an evolutionary trait - by removing them there would be fewer siblings to compete for parental resources and attention.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Anubis said:


> Believable.
> 
> My son, for the first four years of his life had two singular missions. One was to prevent me from ever sleeping again (nearly succeeded, I show signs of PTSD every time I hear an infant screach) and the other was to remove my my primary generators of testosterone by any painful mean possible at every single possible opportunity. I am assuming it was an evolutionary trait - by removing them there would be fewer siblings to compete for parental resources and attention.


:lol::rofl:

Kids sure are little castrators aren't they?


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah ive know this for year's. i think having daughters also drops your testosterone level more than son's. 

Not sure if that is true but it would make sense


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I think the idea is that it's a temporary drop, and if that's the case I'd agree. Infants really tire you out, but my infants are all kids now... I'd wager my T count bounced back.


----------



## LauraF (Apr 8, 2012)

Anubis said:


> Believable.
> 
> My son, for the first four years of his life had two singular missions. One was to prevent me from ever sleeping again (nearly succeeded, I show signs of PTSD every time I hear an infant screach) and the other was to remove my my primary generators of testosterone by any painful mean possible at every single possible opportunity. I am assuming it was an evolutionary trait - by removing them there would be fewer siblings to compete for parental resources and attention.


Dylan Moran - Kids (Monster) - YouTube

I thought you might appreciate this ;-)


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

This reminds me of General Jack D Ripper's conversation with Group Captain Lionel Mandrake in *"Dr Strangelove"*

*Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake*: Uh, Jack, Jack, listen... tell me, tell me, Jack. When did you first... become... well, develop this theory? 
*General Jack D. Ripper*: [somewhat embarassed] Well, I, uh... I... I... first became aware of it, Mandrake, during the physical act of love. 
*Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake*: Hmm. 
*General Jack D. Ripper*: Yes, a uh, a profound sense of fatigue... a feeling of emptiness followed. Luckily I... I was able to interpret these feelings correctly. Loss of essence. 
*Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake*: Hmm. 
*General Jack D. Ripper*: I can assure you it has not recurred, Mandrake. Women uh... women sense my power and they seek the life essence. I, uh... I do not avoid women, Mandrake. 
*Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake*: No. 
*General Jack D. Ripper*: But I... I do deny them my essence


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

No way am I going to let those drooling carpet commandos get to my nads.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Wow, with all our kids my husband must be a woman.


With an above-average size clit no doubt.


----------

